# 2nd e-mail address ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

hello

my wife needs her own email address. i have xfinity. is this possible ? how ? maybe an alternative ?

i am somewhat of a tech tard, so KISS applies here . thanx


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

According to this site you can have up to 7 xfinity emails. It also tell you how to create them.






Manage Your Xfinity Email


Learn more about the different functions available for an Xfinity Email address.




www.xfinity.com


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

I've never been fond of using the email addresses provided thru your internet service provider, for the sole reason that if you decide to switch providers in the future, you'll have to give up the email address. That means updating all your contact info for all the sites where you have given them your email address (bank, investments, shopping, social media, friends, work, etc.) Been there, done that, total pain in the rear.

If you use a Gmail address (or similar for those who dislike Google), your email is always independent of your provider, so if you switch from Xfinity to Verizon you don't lose your email address.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dan1973 said:


> I've never been fond of using the email addresses provided thru your internet service provider, for the sole reason that if you decide to switch providers in the future, you'll have to give up the email address. That means updating all your contact info for all the sites where you have given them your email address (bank, investments, shopping, social media, friends, work, etc.) Been there, done that, total pain in the rear.
> 
> If you use a Gmail address (or similar for those who dislike Google), your email is always independent of your provider, so if you switch from Xfinity to Verizon you don't lose your email address.



My I S P has changed ownership 3 times since I started with them, and they allow me to keep my original address even though they changed the company name each time. 

ED


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

That's because the ISP made the change, not you the customer.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Dan1973 said:


> That's because the ISP made the change, not you the customer.



That is true, Long ago, dial-up was my only choice, way too slow, so when Fiber was installed nearby, I hooked up with the new guys, then they were gobbled up, and then the new was gobbled up, by an even bigger nationwide operator.

And it was a big hassle getting everything switched off the dial-up address.


ED


----------



## Dan1973 (Oct 18, 2019)

I think most ISPs give you a grace period to kep using your email address, but I think sooner or later they cut it off. Although I know some folks who still use an AOL address even though it doesn't exist as an ISP anymore.

I just like to remain independent of my ISP in case I decide to fire them and switch.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

take your pick.....









The Best Free Email Providers [2021 Guide to Online Email Account Services]


If you’re trying to decide on a good free email service with just the right features, you’ll find there are lots of options to choose from. This is great, as there’s something for everyone, but it can give you a little bit of decision paralysis. To help you pick the




www.freecodecamp.org





after using AOL email for 25 years, i recently switched to Protonmail and like it very much


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You know that is misleading?

Nothing is free, you will be added to their Advertisement receivership list. 

Just like this site, you get ads galore, unless you "pony up", and pay for their premium service.

ED


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I have gmail, Spectrum and an old AOL account. Most people gave up AOL long ago, but it works, it is free, and all my contacts have it, so I still use it almost exclusively.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> I have gmail, Spectrum and an old AOL account. Most people gave up AOL long ago, but it works, it is free, and all my contacts have it, so I still use it almost exclusively.



What I miss most about AOL, is all the free CDS that were available everywhere.

I was collecting them to use as WALLPAPER, on my wall.

All that prismatic color on the shiny side, intrigued me, to have a wall covered in it.


ED


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

de-nagorg said:


> What I miss most about AOL, is all the free CDS that were available everywhere.
> 
> I was collecting them to use as WALLPAPER, on my wall.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, back then I remember AOL gave you 5 free hours if you referred a friend....Lol


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Old Thomas said:


> Most people gave up AOL long ago, but it works, it is free, and all my contacts have it, so I still use it almost exclusively.


Back when I first got a PC I had a disk for Compuserve my email was through that.
Then after I upgraded to another computer it was AOL. 
Since then I have stayed and complain about it all of the time.
But all of my contacts for work, my wife's business contacts are AOL.
It would be unwise to change because of that.
But I have a Centurylink, Google and Yahoo accounts that sit idle.
Just too confusing to use all of them.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

thanx for all the replies  

i agree about the 2nd paarty email. this is for my wife, so her few contacts, changing the provider is not an issue = hey, i got a new email addy.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

I bought my name as a domain and have several different addresses. I use a domain service who provides email for a small fee.


----------

